# What do you do in puppy agility?



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Many 'agility' people are all freaked out about taking 'agility' classes before our puppies growth plates are closed. While that is TRUE, there are puppy agility classes popping up that really help us gain the foundation skills while gradually introducing equipment safely.

As well as clearly getting our puppies the socialization skills needed in the crazy environment agility can sometimes be. 

This class is set up for puppy puppies! I started them about a year ago with Glory and due to when I got her vs. when classes started.... I was in class puppyless for the first week cause she was still in transit to me! You'll see in the video that Mary is in the same situation, but cause she's a better student she is taking notes!


----------

